# no more sewing sleeves in



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm passing on this tutorial for those who may not have tried this method yet. I love it and have not sewn a set in sleeve since I found it.

http://bygumbygolly.com/2013/10/how-to-knit-seamless-set-in-sleeves-from-the-top-down/


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I use this all the time!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

thats like doing neck bands. Cool... have it on file now.. Thanks..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If you do it this way then you can't knit two sleeves at one time.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

grandmann said:


> If you do it this way then you can't knit two sleeves at one time.


oh well no big deal. can't knit two sweaters at the same time either.


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

no, you can't knit both sleeves at the same time with this method but I will do just about anything to avoid sewing sleeves in so for me it's an acceptable trade off. Set in sleeves are my favorite look so I do them frequently and this method makes them quite painless.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, I definitely bookmarked that one!


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

Great tutorial. I like the step-by-step with photos.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bookmarked it, thanks!!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Jaybee1107 said:


> I'm passing on this tutorial for those who may not have tried this method yet. I love it and have not sewn a set in sleeve since I found it.
> 
> http://bygumbygolly.com/2013/10/how-to-knit-seamless-set-in-sleeves-from-the-top-down/


Just finished reading this. Fantastic. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> oh well no big deal. can't knit two sweaters at the same time either.


👍👍👍


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Love the pictures and the easy steps.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Finally, enough instructions so I can finally do this! This is great for when I don't know how far my yarn will go. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Many thanks! I've wanted to try this for a long time. Wish I could afford a maid service!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I have seen this info before but not this particular site. I particularly like this info since I think a little cap sleeve is more flattering and fashionable than a sleeveless top. This is a good way to add one. Pix below are of a top with sleeves added with this method.

You might notice that the picked up edge could be a little cleaner--I had no instructions and was just going with my gut when I did this. It was only after I had done this that I came across info on how to do it so the join is smooth.



Jaybee1107 said:


> I'm passing on this tutorial for those who may not have tried this method yet. I love it and have not sewn a set in sleeve since I found it.
> 
> http://bygumbygolly.com/2013/10/how-to-knit-seamless-set-in-sleeves-from-the-top-down/


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for that link! Going to give this a try soon.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit top down all the time. Haven't sewn in sleeves in a very long time.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

grandmann said:


> If you do it this way then you can't knit two sleeves at one time.


Just get another needle and more markers and trade off knitting them to insure youre doing the same thing on each sleeve. One would have two balls of yarn to contend with but it would be worth it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have seen this info before but not this particular site. I particularly like this info since I think a little cap sleeve is more flattering and fashionable than a sleeveless top. This is a good way to add one. Pix below are of a top with sleeves added with this method.
> 
> You might notice that the picked up edge could be a little cleaner--I had no instructions and was just going with my gut when I did this. It was only after I had done this that I came across info on how to do it so the join is smooth.


Thanks so much for the link. The tutorial is really a good one with great pictures. I like what you did adding the cap on the top. Have seen many short sleeved tops that would look so cute with a little arm cover once one gets to a certain age ☺


----------



## twinkie (Apr 12, 2011)

Very interesting site. Love it!


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you notice her tattoo?! It looks knitting/sewing related. Wish I could see the whole picture.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is useful, thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

easyonly said:


> Did you notice her tattoo?! It looks knitting/sewing related. Wish I could see the whole picture.


Ok, made me look. If you scroll down to her pins for Pinterest, you can see she has the, on both arms and her chest. Just can't expand it large enough to tell what they are....other than colorful!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I constantly push sweater patterns aside if they are sleeves that have to be sewn in after work is completed. I like working ANY project that is worn that doesn't have to sewing involved!! (Except the loose ends)
I will definitely try it.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

ElyseKnox said:


> I think a little cap sleeve is more flattering and fashionable than a sleeveless top. This is a good way to add one. Pix below are of a top with sleeves added with this method.


I love the little cap sleeves on your top Elyse. I too have turned some my sleeveless patterns into multi-seasonal garments by adding a sleeve and have far fewer items ending up in the frog pond because my sleeve design is flawed. Never happens to me with this method though I must admit, I've not tried a cabled sleeve yet.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Many thank you's for this posting. I will bookmark it since I hate to sew the sleeves in a sweater. Great idea!!!!!

Fiona. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Looks interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

The link is a God sent blessing. Thank you.
The kittens in your tutorial are sooooooooooo precious.
Are they yours?


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

just pinned it! will have to try it one day!


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Must try this thanks for the link!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

easyonly said:


> Did you notice her tattoo?! It looks knitting/sewing related. Wish I could see the whole picture.


Ok, I looked at her blog a bit more and the tattoo on her right arm looks like flowers with spools of thread to imply embroidery? The one on her chest is a flower, too.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, I definitely bookmarked that one!


Ditto!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Interesting, never seen this before but sounds great


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I would have never attempted something like this but these instructions have given me confidence to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Super resource, thank you!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks! Bookmarked for future reference...check out her gnome hat while you are looking, really cute!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for this great tutorial.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks. I knit most things in the round and love this idea.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so very much. Am looking forward to trying this method. Have saved and bookmarked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

